# 4 YR OLD Lunged at taunting Kids



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello, I am new to this forum and have recently adopted a 4 yr old GSD mix (with husky?) 
I have a twi children who are 2 and 4 - he is good with them. 
We recently went to a local park where there was a group of about 6/8 primary school aged children. Rhey asked if the could aproach him while he was tied to a fence, 'yes, is ok to stroke but may jump around'. He is a big dog. 
The kids come up to him and start jumoing around his head - He lunged and growled. The kids seemed to get scared but also entertained them. I asked them to stoo but they continued and so did he. 
What should I think about this behaviour? 

Many Thanks


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

How long have you had him and how much time has he had to adjust to you and your home? Did the rescue you got him from give you any suggestions? What did they tell you about his personality? I see several things I would do differently. I would not take a new rescue to a public area with a lot of strangers around. If I did, I would let him observe people from a distance. I would not tie him to a fence. I would not let strangers touch him, ever, especially children. There is no reason for anyone outside of your family to run up and pet him. 

Take a step back. Keep him home or take him on walks where he won’t be forced to interact with a lot of strangers. Take time to get to know him. Teach him foundation obedience. If you aren’t sure about any of this, get a trainer.


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> How long have you had him and how much time has he had to adjust to you and your home? Did the rescue you got him from give you any suggestions? What did they tell you about his personality? I see several things I would do differently. I would not take a new rescue to a public area with a lot of strangers around. If I did, I would let him observe people from a distance. I would not tie him to a fence. I would not let strangers touch him, ever, especially children. There is no reason for anyone outside of your family to run up and pet him.
> 
> Take a step back. Keep him home or take him on walks where he won’t be forced to interact with a lot of strangers. Take time to get to know him. Teach him foundation obedience. If you aren’t sure about any of this, get a trainer.


Thankyou for your reply. 

We are in the UK and he is from an adoption website. We have a Yorkshire Terrior too so had taken him to meet him prior bringing him home. This was not the first dog we went to see. 

He was never in a Dog Shelter and comes from a loved place - his privious owner passed away, unexpectedly at a young age. We got him from one of his owners friends, who had 3 other dogs. 

I have certainly learnt the lesson not to let kids pet him, particularly this lot who tbh are not the best behaved. 

I guess my question is, how do you know if a dog would bite? I know, this is a very open question.. But, maybe someone could give me some clues? 

Does lunging lead to bites? Or, is it always a warning sign?

The scene was alike to Beauty and the Beast when the villagers are all taunted the beast!


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

I would like to also add, do I meed to muzzle my dog?


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

and also, he gets on fine with our yorkie. The sleep together but we just need to give their food separately..


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

And sorry, more to add. His previous owner had a burger van, which he went around with him in. He is currently overweight, which I assume is from eating too much human food


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Lunging could be nothing more then excitement. Do you remember how he was holding his ears? Was he wagging his tail? If so was it fast or slow. Was his tail high or low?. Those are all signs of aggression vs friendliness. 

There is something called a two week shut down where rescues are given time to adapt to their new home. I don’t know about a muzzle. I only use one for the vet and only with my younger dog and only occasionally.

Does anyone else have a link to that black and white drawing of dogs showing aggression, fear, etc?


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Part of a good bond between man and dog IMO is the dog knowing you have his back at all times....you did not in this case.....don't take your dog to a park...tie him to a fence and allow anyone to approach him and attempt to pet him..least of all children....you're setting him up when you tie or chain him up that way.. for something that won't end well for him or you....keep him leashed to you and don't allow strangers-- adults or children to pet him simply because they want to--dogs are labeled as "biters" every day simply because the dog is left tied out some where and any one can approach to "pet" them....this was on you because you allowed it......kids are not always perfect little angels...they don't always listen and yes they can be mean....I know this because 60 some odd years ago--I was a kid and I haven't forgotten


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

I agree, and have learnt now not to let any unfamilular children near him again. I should have guessed where it would have led when the kids were all previiusly throwing mud rocks at each other. I guess I am used to how my children are with them, as they have been taught how to treat animals. 
A concern I am worried about is other parents worrying aboht him harming their children, which would be viable for them to feel. I do not want people to think I would let a dangerous dog near kids. 

It is still hard to tell. I had turned my back while cleaning up poop to find them coaxing each other on to taunt him. tmThe kids seemed to find it a game and lokking back, our dog may have seen it either way. 
Thank you for all your sound advise - it is all stuff I will take from now on. 

He was growling, he is grumpy so uses this sound more than he would a bark. 

The growl makes me feel like it kust have been more agressive/get out of jy face reaction that could have gone further?


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

Does anyone have a suggestion of how I take my children to the park with the dogs? I live in an area that luckily have many parks but they all have areas for kids to play. Said areas always have a tie statiin for dogs to stop.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

BIBI2019 said:


> We recently went to a local park where there was a group of about 6/8 primary school aged children. Rhey asked if the could aproach him* while he was tied to a fence,* 'yes, is ok to stroke but may jump around'. He is a big dog.
> The kids come up to him and start jumoing around his head - He lunged and growled.


Sorry this happened, I imagine the situation was at least unnerving for you and the dog (who knows with the kids?). Good on you for seeking feedback and advise, that's important when figuring out what might be going on. 

That said, the first thing that jumped out to me is the portion that I bolded above. Unless it was some kind of emergency, I'd _never _tie a dog in a public location, much less in a park with unpredictable and likely uneducated children running around. I get that you may have thought to keep your hands free so that you could deal with your own children (if present), but that decision set up a potentially dangerous scenario. How so? Well, first you've taken what sounds like a new-to-you dog to what sounds like a busy public area. You don't know how comfortable he is/is not with strange children and you don't know whether these children know how to approach an unknown dog (which it sounds like none of them did). Further, by tying him to the fence his response options were reduced to two (submit or protest). The outcome could have been much worse. Finally, if a child or adult is approaching my dog in a provocative or problematic way, I don't ask them to stop, I TELL them to stop and I'm prepared to back it up as needed (e.g., standing between the dog and the approaching children/adults, raising my voice). I don't stop until they do and are standing well back. My first responsibility is to protect my dog from clueless people, big ones and little ones. (Your priorities may have been different if your own children were with you). I also want my dog to learn that s/he doesn't have to intervene, because I will take care of things. It's generally safer and less stressful for all concerned. 

Bottomline to me is that it sounds like you haven't had this dog for very long and don't know him very well. That's not a flaw, nor even a problem necessarily. But you've got to be more mindful of how you manage things until you do know him better. I'd change how I'd manage things in the household and in public. Here are some quick suggestions for how you might achieve that. First, start basic obedience training now, particularly leash manners. A trainer would be helpful, but you can do much of this on your own. Second, consider the two week shutdown previously suggested. He needs to learn the rules of your house and, eventually, the rules in public. It's a nice to think that we can just fold a dog into our households with lots of love and without much effort, but things rarely turn out well that way. More care and management sounds necessary. Third, you've got wee ones at home. Even if he's "good" with them, any excited or sudden movement on his part could injure them badly. So, I wouldn't allow the dog and the children to be together unrestricted (e.g., either crate the dog or keep him on a leash until you're _certain _that they all know how to behave around one another). And, you're going to have to teach your children how to behave around this dog, as well. 

Fourth, gradually introduce leash manners so that you can go on walkies --- without your children. Once he's well on his way to good leash manners, walk to the park but stay outside and observe the goings-on. You're trying to teach him that the park isn't a big deal, children will not rush him and if they do, you'll protect him. When he's calm about that, trying walking through the park (without your children!) --- keeping strange children, adults and dogs away from you. When he appears rock solid about all of this, then you can consider incorporating your children into walkies.

What I'm describing is a lot of work, especially if there are young children in the house. But the benefits are priceless and you establish a close bond with your dog, to boot.

*ETA.* In a later post, you mentioned that he's "grumpy." Well maybe he is and maybe he isn't, but you should _pay attention to that_. He's communicating something, whether it's discomfort, fear or merely his way of "talking" it's difficult to tell. I'd take steps now to make sure that he's got a safe space in the house (i.e., a crate) from which to observe the goings-on. This is where a trainer would be particularly helpful. S/he can come to your home, observe your interactions (which we can't) and suggest better/different strategies for managing things.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

BIBI2019 said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion of how I take my children to the park with the dogs? I live in an area that luckily have many parks but they all have areas for kids to play. Said areas always have a tie statiin for dogs to stop.


Yes, *don't do it*. Those tie stations just sound like a disaster in the making; can't imagine who thought that was a good idea. Hard to see how any dog would enjoy that experience either. For now, take the children to the park to play _without the dog_. Take the dog on walkies or to open fields where he can get exercise and let off steam (use a long line for this) _without the children._


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

Thankyou for your reply. The children are never left alone with eirher our dogs nor any of our families. One of the dogs, our yorkie has grown with our children and would not even consider leaving them alone. TBH the kids are just not left alone anywhere as theyre only 2 and 4. I have a dog in iur family who has bit my mum (her dog). So, I am aware of how they can be - he was an old retriever that she had since a puppy. 
New GSD is good on lead, great recall and knows the house rules, we are on good way to a routine with him inc 3 walks a day. 
He normally, and was just happily sat on the gate, on his lead. Again, I now know not to do this and will not be again.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

How long have you had this dog?


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

We have had this dog for 4 weeks and also have a 4 year old yorkie, that we've had since a pup.


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

He gets grumpy and does a low, quiet GRRR if we ask him to go outside, when he doesnt want to


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

He is, mainly energetic and possibly jumps around in circles a bit too much for a dog his size


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

BIBI2019 said:


> He gets grumpy and does a low, quiet GRRR if we ask him to go outside, when he doesnt want to


That, to me, is a dog giving you "The Paw." Not acceptable. Get a trainer on board as soon as you can. Like yesterday. I suspect that his training and, most importantly, his obedience isn't as rock solid as you think it may be.


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

Aly said:


> BIBI2019 said:
> 
> 
> > He gets grumpy and does a low, quiet GRRR if we ask him to go outside, when he doesnt want to
> ...


What does giving you his paw mean, sorry if I sound daft.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Coming back to add one more suggestion to the mix. Context, timing and skill set are all important things to consider when getting a dog or a puppy. Context includes who's in the household (children and adults), whether they're all on board with getting a puppy/dog, whether they're all on the same page about training and managing said puppy/dog and how much they demand of your time and energy separate from what the puppy/dog needs. Skill set goes to the owner/handler's experience in raising, training and managing dogs, particularly adult dogs with clear needs for structure, exercise and training. Timing is the most critical, I think. The owner/handler may have the requisite skills and the context may otherwise be just fine, but if the pup/dog arrives at the wrong time (e.g., divorce, young children in the family, serious illness/injury to a family member, etc) things can become very challenging very quickly. 

I'd encourage you to give some serious thought to whether this is the right time and the right dog for your family. Your posts appear to reflect some discomfort with the current arrangement and, perhaps, this particular dog. You therefore have to ask yourself whether this is the right dog, at the right time, for you and your family. There's no shame in concluding that it isn't and rehoming the dog. Not in my book. 

There are reasons why you posted the concerns that you did (e.g., grumpiness, growling, etc). I'd pay very close attention to those concerns and act accordingly. Good luck.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

BIBI2019 said:


> What does giving you his paw mean, sorry if I sound daft.


Hardly daft; sorry that I was unclear. It's the canine version of a human giving someone the middle finger --- rude and oppositional.


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

Aly said:


> BIBI2019 said:
> 
> 
> > What does giving you his paw mean, sorry if I sound daft.
> ...


MMMHM that is just what it is like. He will get up in a humpth as to say 'youre an ass for making me do this' 

I was a little confused as I was thinking of a dog literally sitting and giving a paw yo gain, a treat/stroke.


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

I am very much enjoying having our new dog around. He is a little bigger than the dogs Ive had and maybe thats where I worry. I have really always known golden retrievers as Ive had three of them. And yappy yorkies! 
I like that at night, he sits next to the door and that when he wants to alert us, he will only bark once.. rather than continuous yaps we get feom our lil dog. 
There is always someone at home other than on Fridays for about 4 when I adventure iut to my part time job. 

Our yorkie is better behaved since he has a buddy. 
I however, am not likijg the massive dinkey sized poop!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't expect your dogs to obedience train each other. His honeymoon is not yet over and he very well might start testing boundaries later. He only has to bark once before you listen and serve him in going outside? . Dogs are excellent trainers.
If his poop is as massive as it sounds you might want to take a look at the bulk part in his food.
Get a trainer involved to come to the house to nip potential problems in the bud.
I am not sure how experienced you are in training dogs but two requires much more than 1 + 1.
And no to kids in dog parks by the way. Even dogs are a problem often.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My take on it: Do not allow kids to approach a tied dog. Their teasing is especially a bad thing in this situation (aka kids not trained and not suited up in a bite suit). If you are training in sport this is one way to develop defense drive ---- not what you want happening in a park with kids. SO - No you can't approach my dog. Stop teasing my dog this minute! etc. Poop be yeah well darned I guess is all I can say here.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I think a hands free, jogging dog lead would be useful to you, having the dog tied to you, and you hands free so you can attend to your children. There's a good range on amazon.co.uk. 

Here's a DVD listed on amazon.com. The Language of Dog. It's about understanding canine body language and other communication signals.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1929242409/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

I find the most worrying part of this is the fact that you couldn’t recognize if your dog was excited, fearful or aggressive. As you’ve never had a very large dog before, you need to hire a very experienced trainer immediately.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

BIBI2019 said:


> I am very much enjoying having our new dog around. He is a little bigger than the dogs Ive had and maybe thats where I worry. I have really always known golden retrievers as Ive had three of them. And yappy yorkies!
> I like that at night, he sits next to the door and that when he wants to alert us, he will only bark once.. rather than continuous yaps we get feom our lil dog.
> There is always someone at home other than on Fridays for about 4 when I adventure iut to my part time job.
> 
> ...


It's good to read that you find him enjoyable; sometimes when we post a concern, it's easy to focus overmuch on the negative and miss the positive things that you enjoy. 

That said, I would "forget" the 4 weeks that you've had him and start from the beginning with training. Set up a regular schedule for walks _and_ short, 5 minute training sessions scattered throughout the day. Focus on consistency and the expectation of immediate obedience on his part. Yes, he may already know certain things but, in my book, the standard for good behavior is much higher around children and small animals. Again, this is where working with a trainer, in your home, would be particularly helpful in distinguishing between behaviors that are not a big deal and behaviors that should be nipped in the bud immediately. An experienced trainer can also help you 'read' your dog's behavior (so you better understand what you're seeing) and sharpen your timing so that redirects and corrections are more effective. 

Good luck!


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

Aly said:


> BIBI2019 said:
> 
> 
> > I am very much enjoying having our new dog around. He is a little bigger than the dogs Ive had and maybe thats where I worry. I have really always known golden retrievers as Ive had three of them. And yappy yorkies!
> ...


Many Thanks for all your input - Will look into a professional trainer ?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Glad you are getting a trainer! That is really the best solution. I consider my dog well trained and safe in social situations that are under my control. However, I know that if he was back tied to a fence and strangers were hopping around him he would at least warn them off. That is a tough situation your dog was in so I would not cast a judgement of his overall temperament and stability based on that situation. I think you realize to avoid that sort of thing now  I would not take him to crowded child play areas until you work with him with a trainer for a bit, and then see what the trainer's opinion is. For now take him for your regular walks and work on getting his focus. Treat him for looking at you on command. Its an exercise that could come in handy if you get ambushed by rambunctious kids who do not listen. "Look at me" and then walk away. 

Where in the UK are you?


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

BIBI2019 said:


> Many Thanks for all your input - Will look into a professional trainer ?


That's just great! Ideally, you want a trainer experienced with GSDs or other strong-minded working breeds and experienced in reshaping problematic behaviors in _adult _dogs, not just puppies. IMO, you also want a trainer who's balanced in her/his approach; that is, s/he uses rewards _and _corrections, as appropriate. Be open, but don't be afraid to question, push back or even look for another trainer if you're uncomfortable with what one trainer tells you. You're looking for the 'best fit' for you, the dog and your family. Good luck.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

All my GSDs have been adopted through rescue (or come from a shelter), and the one thread that connects them all over several decades is this:


My dogs all learn with 100% certainty that I will protect them from Bad Stuff in this world, so they don't have to be reactive. They can relax in public places because it's not their job to protect themselves, or me. It's MY job. They don't react because they've learned that "the human has got this, so we don't have to." 



The bottom line to me with that interaction sounds like you didn't protect the dog, so it felt like it had to react to being taunted. With a dog you've only had a few weeks, that was a missed bonding opportunity. 



With some obedience training, yes, things can get better, but never tie your dog and leave it. It's too vulnerable. Mine are always next to me, and I decide who can approach and how. I'm willing to be rude about it and snap at those who don't get the first polite request -- asking them to stop is the polite request...the one that follows may be a lot less polite...and it's generally uttered in the same guttoral "Mind me!" voice dogs know means business and weirdly works just as well on people. I'm a little woman, but when that voice comes out, I'm 8 feet tall -- and I'll step between my dogs and anything I don't want them approaching.



I think maybe this new dog could use some certainty about whether you're going to have his back or not. His world just blew up a few weeks ago when the person he'd loved for 4 years died and left him without the home he'd always known.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I would not be too quick to blame the dog. NO dog likes to be taunted by kids and may respond. My 'dog park' is the back yard so I do not encourage my dogs to be social with strangers. We live in the woods and they are watch dogs. I was very pleased the other night when they started barking for no apparent reason. We subsequently figured out a car alarm was going off. When people ask if they can pet my dogs I always tell them, 'no'. I have no idea who they are and how they will treat my besties. We had a shelter GS that was terribly skittish around children - one had trimmed Ellie's ear. 

not that Buck doesn't run out and jump in the Chewy truck.....


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Bad scenario all the way around, especially with a dog you’ve only had for 4 weeks.

I have zero issue telling kids not to come near my dogs, or being rude if they persist. Same with adults who want to pet my pack. Nope. And nope again. I’ll say “they are bite dogs” if the try and insist. And if that doesn’t phase them, I bodily put myself in front of them and use some not so nice words to convey the fact that they have no right forcing themselves on my dogs after repeated attempts and a nice no up to that point. 

As for your question as to what to do when kids come over, I crate mine. They are all great with my kids, but it doesn’t mean that their friends have any experience with the proper way to handle dogs. I also crate/room the dogs when I have people that come over that are uncomfortable or scared of them. No reason to have tension in the house when my dogs are just as happy in their crates as they are being around strangers (to them). 

But yes, if this is over your head, no shame in calling in a trainer to read the body language and teach you how to handle your dog in different situations. I worked one on one with a trainer for almost a year with my oldest because she came with a LOT of issues that were more easily corrected with a professional, rather than me alone with experience, but not being a professional. Everyone eventually ends up with a dog that is above their experience level, and there is zero shame with getting professional help in those cases.


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

A Quick update on my thoughts: I do not believe he is a bad tempered dog. If anything, he is a bit lazy and I would guess this is from driving around in a burger van. I know, in the past; he has been left outside a shop (by the owner) while he was in their care. Not something I would personally do. It has been un-naturally h-o-t here over the summer! 

Please note: He was never in a shelter but has gone from his home to another (one I assume he knew as friends of his owner) and then onto us. Loved at each and we are still in contact with as they want him back if there are any problems - they know their friend would want the dog to be loved. 

We already have set times for walks. My partner walks him about 6am, 5pm and 10pm. 

QU do I continue feeding the dogs seperately or should they be taught to each together without snarling? 

Also: I know most people on here are in the USA, I live in North West England but also spend a lot of time in Wales. The parks that we have are all dog friendly ie We dont have dog parks. 
About 70% of the population have dogs so it is very difficult to go parks where there are no children. I am not affriend tk be unpolite, so I will tell them not to pet. However, it is mainly young men that like to say hello, so this might be tough. 
The parks that are designated to just dogs are meant for dogs with issues, ie empty field where it is expected one family at a time are on it.


----------



## BIBI2019 (Sep 13, 2019)

I do not blame the dog I blame myself and have learnt from the experience.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I would personally always separate for meals. I have 4, and they all have a different area with space and walls between them. All of mine are large breed. I couldn’t imagine having them eat near each other if there were small breeds in with my large breed.

I also wouldn’t leave them alone together at night. It’s easy for a playful bite to turn deadly to a small breed. I would crate or room the GSD away from the Yorkie. 

If you want to take him to parks, but are not comfortable enough to gauge his reactions, muzzle him with a basket muzzle. Not only will it help you to feel more in control, but most people see a dog muzzled and instantly think it’s aggressive and will bite, so they tend to steer clear. Just my experience, I’m not a pro trainer


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

BIBI2019 said:


> A Quick update on my thoughts: I do not believe he is a bad tempered dog. If anything, he is a bit lazy and I would guess this is from driving around in a burger van. I know, in the past; he has been left outside a shop (by the owner) while he was in their care. Not something I would personally do. It has been un-naturally h-o-t here over the summer!
> 
> Please note: He was never in a shelter but has gone from his home to another (one I assume he knew as friends of his owner) and then onto us. Loved at each and we are still in contact with as they want him back if there are any problems - they know their friend would want the dog to be loved.
> 
> ...



As far as feeding the dogs together...NO don't continue to feed them together...feed one inside the house and one outside or in two separate areas where they can't get to each other.....food and toys are two things that can cause serious fights....by feeding them together you're asking for trouble...


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

BIBI2019 said:


> A Quick update on my thoughts: I do not believe he is a bad tempered dog...
> 
> Sorry for the cut and paste. I'm rushing to get things done before heading out for the rest of the day. To the above, I don't think he's a bad tempered dog either; certainly not from what you've described so far. Otherwise, the incident in the park would have ended quite badly and you'd be posting about different, now legal problems.
> 
> ...


Even in the US, every situation is different. You may not ever be able to let him off leash in some of the parks that you describe. I'm not a fan of dog parks personally (YMMV), but they have their uses. You can train/practice obedience and calm behaviors next to the park, but outside the fence. It's a great way to teach dogs that the rules are the same, no matter where you are and what's going on around you. Everyone within a 6-block radius of me is accustomed to being used as "training opportunities" for the Wild Child who would lapse into her best Cujo imitation with passing strangers. Nobody got bitten or traumatized and she learned what was/wasn't acceptable. Sometimes you have to think outside the box and use the environment/people around you in creative ways. That's where eyes on the ground (a trainer) can be particularly helpful. 

Finally, I don't think that notions of "blame" are helpful in this instance or in general, come to that. You had an unnerving incident, which you didn't expect with a dog that you hadn't had for very long and whom you did not know. Most of us have been there, more than once. So now the responsibility (not blame!) lies with you to up your management and training skills to put both of you on a better path going forward. That's what you've done by posting questions here and that's what you will be doing by finding a trainer. Kudos! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm going to say this one more time because of all the "you need a trainer" stuff. 



The human needs to step up: No you cannot pet the dog. Stop teasing my dog right now! Do not allow other people to approach your tethered dog, especially do not allow noisy kids to approach your dog but don't allow any one to approach your tethered dog. I would not be tethering a dog this new to my household in a public venue with lots of people about anyway. And go back to the 2 week shut down. And yes, feed your dogs seperately. 



end of sermon (it's sunday afterall)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You're in England? There is a dog tie station, so the dog cannot be in the area where your children are playing? I am sorry, but I am trying to understand. 

If the dog has to be tied outside of an area where you are with your children, I would leave the dog at home. Kids, here I go stereotyping again, but they can be cruel. Many are cruel deliberately, and others have just not been taught that something is teasing or cruel, and they shouldn't do that. If you are employed with your young children, while other children are bothering your dog, that sounds incredibly stressful. If the dog can be right with you, then an hands off leash does sound like a good way to go, and I would not do a blanket statement policy for all children. 

I would decide case-by-case. If there are more than one or two or three children trying to pet your dog -- you decide how many is too many -- just say no. If the children run up and do not ask, always say no. If the kids' mom seems stressed out, say no. If the kids are doing a lot of jesticulations, say no. If you think the children will not listen to your instructions, say no. If you think all is in order, and your dog has seen and done enough today, say no. If you are stressed out, say no. So some kid is going to skip off and tell their buddies or their parent that you are a real hag. So? 

If all systems are go, talk to the child first, get comfortable and relaxed, and tell the child, "Let him come to you, but when he does, you let him sniff your hand and then skritch him up under the chin." Then you can move slowly up to the head and scratch his ears. I like to put an end to someone petting my dog while the dog is still happy to be petted. "Ok, thank you for helping to socialize my dog."


----------

